# [gelöst] Briefpapier Wasserzeichen als Hintergrund mit cups

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine Grafik als Wasserzeichen einfügen um so ein Dokument mit Briefpapier in einem Zug ausdrucken zu können. 

Am liebsten mit CUPS. Gibt es dazu Programme Ideen?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sun Jan 17, 2010 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Obwohl ich nicht nachgesehen habe bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass OpenOffice die Funktion hat, eine Grafik als Wasserzeichen einzufügen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Obwohl ich nicht nachgesehen habe bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass OpenOffice die Funktion hat, eine Grafik als Wasserzeichen einzufügen.

 

Naja das schon..aber für einen vollflächigen Briefkopf nicht zu gebrauchen. Suche eher etwas wie Fineprint unter Windows...

G. R.

----------

## l3u

Also unter LaTeX hab ich das mal folgendermaßen gemacht:

```
\usepackage{graphicx}

\usepackage{eso-pic}

\usepackage{color}

\makeatletter

\newcommand\BackgroundPicture[1]{%

  \setlength{\unitlength}{1pt}%

  \put(0,\strip@pt\paperheight){%

  \parbox[t][\paperheight]{\paperwidth}{%

    \vfill

    \centering\includegraphics{#1}

    \vfill

}}}%

\makeatother

\AddToShipoutPicture{\BackgroundPicture{logo}}
```

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

Tinitus hat geschrieben: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vortex375 hat folgendes geschrieben:
> 
>   Obwohl ich nicht nachgesehen habe bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass OpenOffice die Funktion hat, eine Grafik als Wasserzeichen einzufügen.
> ...

 

Wieso das denn?

Das Bild von ihrendwo in Writer laden,

dann ein rechstklick -->

Anordnung --> ganz nach hinten

Verankerung auf der Seite.

Ausrichtung wo du es haben willst

Umlauf --> im Hintergrund

Dann auf Bild --> Zusätze --> Schützen Position und Größe 

Eigenschaften --> Drucken

Anschließend über die Symbolleiste Bild

Umstellen auf Wasserzeichen und über den Menüpunkt Farben und Transparenz die gewünschte Transparenz einstellen.

Das ganze hat bei mir noch 3 oder 4 Probedrucke gebraucht bis ich die gewünschte Transparenz hatte dann hat alles gepasst.

Gruß Norbert

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich glaube er will das so, dass das bild automatisch auf jedem ausdruck drauf ist - egal welches programm da druckt... -> deswegen "cups"

cheers

----------

## Tinitus

 *body_and_soul wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Tinitus hat geschrieben: *Quote:*   
> 
> Vortex375 hat folgendes geschrieben:
> ...

 

Probier das mal mit einem A4 Bild ....klappt nicht ...brauche ja auch keine Transparenz. Gehe erst mal über den Umweg, daß ich ein pdf erzeuge und dann ein pdf mit dem Briefpapier dahinterlege.

Aber ist zu umständlich.

G. R.

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo Tinitus

Tinitus schrieb: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Probier das mal mit einem A4 Bild ....klappt nicht ...brauche ja auch keine Transparenz. Gehe erst mal über den Umweg, daß ich ein pdf erzeuge und dann ein pdf mit dem Briefpapier dahinterlege. 
> 
> 

 

Klar klappt das mit einem A4 Bild.

Ich habe hier mein Briefpapier mit Kopf - und Fusszeile, und im "Hauptfeld" ein Wasserzeichen. Das ist ohne Probleme in 10 min gemacht und als Vorlage abgespeichert. Und wie willst du ohne eine Transparenz ein Wasserzeichen machen?

Ihrendwie kommt es mir vor wie wenn wir aneinander vorbeireden. Ich bin bei deinem Posting davon ausgegangen das du dir ein Briefpapier erstellen willst das ein Wasserzeichen enthält.

Warum du hier einen Umweg über PDF gehen willst ist mir schleierhaft.

Gruß Norbert

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> ich möchte gerne eine Grafik als Wasserzeichen einfügen

 

Definiere "Wasserzeichen"!

Denn wir verstehen darunter folgendes (Und diese Wasserzeichen sind nunmal Transparent!):

 *Quote:*   

> [...]die Faserschicht ist dort dünner, und bei durchscheinendem Licht wird das so genannte Wasserzeichen als transparenteres Bild sichtbar[...]

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserzeichen

Da du aber was anderes damit meinst, sollten wir erst mal festlegen, was du eigentlich meinst. Und da wir eh über was "visuelles" sprechen, wäre ev. ein Beispiel Dokument oder ein Screenshot dessen nicht schlecht.

Ich vermute nähmlich, dass du gar kein Wasserzeichen sondern einfach nur einen Briefkopf und Brief-footer möchtest...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> http://weblog.frexx.de/2006/03/03/security-issues/
> 
> Da du aber was anderes damit meinst, sollten wir erst mal festlegen, was du eigentlich meinst. Und da wir eh über was "visuelles" sprechen, wäre ev. ein Beispiel Dokument oder ein Screenshot dessen nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich vermute nähmlich, dass du gar kein Wasserzeichen sondern einfach nur einen Briefkopf und Brief-footer möchtest...

 

Na ich denke mal was er möchte ist 'schlicht' eine mehr oder weniger hübsche Grafik 'hinter' den jeweiligen Ausdruck zu legen. Eben wie auf teuerem Briefpapier aus der Druckerei. Ob das nun professionell wirkt oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Zum Beispiel eine Bekannte von mir.. hat ein kleines Geschäft mit Zubehörartikel für Bad und Co. Auf dem Briefpapier ist in zartem Grau ein stilisierter Mann (Mann weil keine Rundungen erkennbar *fg*) unter einer Dusche zu sehen. Das ganze ist hell genug um das darüber gedruckte Angebot/Rechnung problemlos lesen zu können und andererseits doch jederzeit als ihr 'Markenzeichen' erkennbar.

Ob das ganze allerdings auch 'wirkt' wenn es aus einem vergleichsweise billigen Drucker für Zuhause kommt bleibt dahingestellt, auf Profipapier in Siebdruck(Offset?) siehts ganz ok aus.

Analoges gibt es z.B. in Acrobat - man kann groß/quer über die Seite sein 'for your eyes only' drucken - heißt dort (afair) ebenfalls Wasserzeichen.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

irgendwann einmal habe ich mir für Rechnungen ein Briefpapier entworfen. Das Briefpapier hat ziemlich viele graphische Elemente, die vor allem im Außenbereich des A4 Blattes liegen. Texte etc. werden nun im Innenbereich gedruckt.

Weil sich regelmäßig irgendwelche Angaben ändern. Kontonummer, E-Mail Adresse, Steuernummer etc. war es mir zu teuer jedes mal einen Druckauftrag an die Druckerei zu geben. (Jedes mal blieb was von dem teuren Briefpapier übrig) Deshalb legte ich mir einen Farblaser zu.

Der Vorgang, bei dem ein Dokument hinter ein anderes legt....nennt sich wohl Wasserzeichen dazu fügen. Auch wenn dieses eine Intensität von 100% hat. Ich muß eben darauf achten, daß sich Dokument und "Wasserzeichenelemte" nicht überlappen. Deshalb ist es genial, wenn man das via Wasserzeichenfunktion als Vorschau sieht.

Derzeit habe das Dokument (Briefpapier) nur als pdf. Das habe ich kopiert über die Zwischenablage ( X ) und in OO eingefügt. Das ging nicht.

Der ideale Zustand wäre per Druckertreiber das "Wasserzeichen" in jedes Druckdokument einfügen zu können. Eben wie Fineprint unter Windows.

G. R.

Nachtrag: Meine derzeitige Lösung ist alle Dokumente nach pdf. Dann pdf + pdf Wasserzeichen --> Rechnung mit Briefpapier.

----------

## Xylometer

Also willst du **kein** Wasserzeichen sondern einen Dokumentenvorlage die Dir von cups 

automatisch mit draufgedruckt wird.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> ich glaube er will das so, dass das bild automatisch auf jedem ausdruck drauf ist - egal welches programm da druckt... -> deswegen "cups"

 

warum werden meine posts immer ignoriert? ;-(

----------

## Tinitus

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   ich glaube er will das so, dass das bild automatisch auf jedem ausdruck drauf ist - egal welches programm da druckt... -> deswegen "cups" 
> 
> warum werden meine posts immer ignoriert? ;-(

 

Naja nein sorry... aber ja Du triffst den nagel auf den Kopf  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Xylometer wrote:*   

> Also willst du **kein** Wasserzeichen sondern einen Dokumentenvorlage die Dir von cups 
> 
> automatisch mit draufgedruckt wird.

 

Naja für den Einen ist es ein Wasserzeichen und für den anderen die längste Praline der Welt. Wenn ist es schon eine Dokumentunterlage.  :Wink: 

Spaß beiseite  ....hast Du einen konstruktiven Lösungsvorschlag  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

endlich habe ich eine Lösung gefunden freu...

G. R.

http://franz.knipp.org/index.php/2007/06/21/aufdruck-eines-briefpapiers-bei-pdf-dokumenten/

oder hier:

http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=104763

Edit:

um noch einen benutzerdefinierten Namen für das PDF File angeben zu können:

Script damit erweitern:

http://wiki.sabayonlinux.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Installing_CUPS_Print_to_PDF_driver

Noch ungetestet.

----------

